# Sugarbush - 1/19/2007



## Greg (Jan 19, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Friday, 1/19/2007 - 9:30 am - 3:55 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarbush, Vermont

*Conditions: *Powder, crud, breakable crust, crust pieces, ice, thin cover on natural runs; hardpack with a few inches fresh over the groomers; some icey troughs with powder tops on the bumps. Cloudy, light to moderately heavy snow, calm, very foggy on Lincoln Peak. No crowds - 2 chair wait max, mostly ski-on.

*Trip Report: *2knees, Joe and I stayed at KingM's Golden Lion last night (thanks Michael!). We started out at Ellen this morning and loaded the GMX around 9:30 am. We then jumped on the Summit Quad and scoped Black Diamond which looked pretty thin and crusty based on the one set of tracks down it. After Rim run, we decided to start on Bravo which we incorrectly assumed was groomed. It wasn't and given the sluggishness due to the previous night's festivities, as well as the dust on crust over icey bumps, it was pretty much a disaster for all of us. Joe's first run of the season and not a great way to start. We then jumped on the NRX and hit Exterminator. Nice moguls of manmade snow and a few inches of powder to cover some of the icey troughs. We ended up skiing Exterm the rest of morning. Eventually more and more ugliness appeared in the troughs. Still feeling a bit sluggish, we decided to head to Lincoln and grab lunch in an effort to feel human again.

We hopped into the cars and went to LP. Got back out after lunch around 1:15 pm and rode Super Bravo and then skied down to Heaven's Gate. An ambassador on the way up to Gatehouse mentioned Paradise was in good shape. He defined it as crud and dense snow. Once on Paradise I would consider his assessment pretty accurate, but there was certainly some crust in there too. It's a bit thin, but powdery in spots. Hopped turns required. We then hit Spillsville which was the run of the day. My first time for Spills - nice natural run of small to medum sized bumps, some crust, thin cover, etc. We hit Spills many more times and then again on Paradise. Then back to the Base. Joe and I hit Twist/Lower Moonshine which was much more crust and powder. Totally skiable though and enjoyable, but a little thin. I finished up with a solo run down Upper and Lower Moonshine. Upper Moonshine skied a bit better than Twist with less crust.

A great day at the Bush indeed. There were a few points where it was snowing pretty heavily. I would say LP had 4" new snow by the time we left and it was still snowing. Saturday should be great if the winds stay down. I have a bunch of video so I'll put something together in the coming days. Kinda shot right now...


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 19, 2007)

The moguls on Exterminator where nothing that I could not handle on monday, what really gave me the most trouble was the unedgable ice in between them.

Black Diamond looked thin when we where there, yet a whole group of kids came flying down it:-o 

Glad that you had a good day out.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 19, 2007)

sluggishness.  I like that term better then ragingly hungover.  For the record, as greg and joe can attest, i managed to lock myself out of my room at an ungodly hour.

spillsville and paradise were a blast for sure.  I struggled alot today.  the hangover and the crust/ice got me but still had a great time.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 20, 2007)

You broke your own rule....trading skiing time for drinking time.. Glad you guys had fun. How was the new lodge?


----------



## KingM (Jan 20, 2007)

It was fun to see you guys up here, although it's a shame it wasn't one day later, as we've got about 12 inches of fresh snow since yesterday and they opened Castle Rock for the first time.



2knees said:


> sluggishness.  I like that term better then ragingly hungover.  For the record, as greg and joe can attest, i managed to lock myself out of my room at an ungodly hour.



Next time, though, call. Really, it happens more often than you'd guess.

In January 2004 during -15 temps, a couple of teenagers snuck into the hot tub after hours and then locked themselves out of the room. They called from outside the front door and by the time I dragged myself out of bed and got downstairs their swimming suits had turned completely rigid and it looked like they had hair helmets. Ouch.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 20, 2007)

Very windy but we were doing great until about 11AM when all the major lifts at ME went on windhold. Still spinning at LP tho.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2007)

2knees said:


> sluggishness.  I like that term better then ragingly hungover.  For the record, as greg and joe can attest, i managed to lock myself out of my room at an ungodly hour.
> 
> spillsville and paradise were a blast for sure.  I struggled alot today.  the hangover and the crust/ice got me but still had a great time.



Raging hangover? Yah, okay that's probably a better description... :lol:

We were all running at about 50% at best, at least in the morning. You look pretty good in the videos. I'm getting close to finishing that up.



ALLSKIING said:


> You broke your own rule....trading skiing time for drinking time.. Glad you guys had fun. How was the new lodge?



Well, we still staggered out by 9:30 so we didn't lose much time. Going out the night before was just a bit debilitating.



KingM said:


> It was fun to see you guys up here, although it's a shame it wasn't one day later, as we've got about 12 inches of fresh snow since yesterday and they opened Castle Rock for the first time.



Ooof...If that ain't a kick in the nuts. :blink:  Thanks again for your hospitality. 



ski_resort_observer said:


> Very windy but we were doing great until about 11AM when all the major lifts at ME went on windhold. Still spinning at LP tho.



Not surprised Ellen went on windhold. Pretty windy here in CT right now. I can't believe we missed Castlerock by a day. Oh well, Paradise and Spillsville was entertaining enough for this bunch of feeble drunks. The video should be done soon. Please be kind...


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2007)

*Sugarbush Video*

Okay, here's the video:

*Sugarbush - 1/19/2007*

It's almost 8 minutes and over 31 MB so be patient for the download. You'll notice that all three of us spend some time horizontally... Challenging surface for sure. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's the crappy low-res YouTube version for those that don't want to wait for the higher res download:


----------



## Lostone (Jan 20, 2007)

I hadn't realized you were only there for the day. Thought you were still here, today.

The bummer is I was at North all day, yesterday, but I was blue boxing it.    Just didn't think there was enough snow to make Exterminator good for me.

Now today, I did a little more in the way of tougher terrain.

Won't talk too much about Castlerock, except to say you can read my (_very wordy_) story here.

And good work with te video, except the title says hunter?  :uzi:


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2007)

Lostone said:


> I hadn't realized you were only there for the day. Thought you were still here, today.
> 
> The bummer is I was at North all day, yesterday, but I was blue boxing it.



Nope. Just a quick hit and run type thing. Tough to do more than that with two little ones at home. I think I saw you from the NRX - it was around 10:30 and you were just up from where the NRX loads. Silvery-blue helmet, right? Nice form - the guy skied like you if it wasn't you...


----------



## 2knees (Jan 21, 2007)

The youtube one works for me at home, thanks for puttin that in.  Not quite as bad as i expected.  You handled the crud on paradise really well.  I need to brace up for snow like that i think.  Knee is still barking today.  Funny that its stuff like that that hurts more than skiing bumps.  good day for sure.


----------



## jack97 (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL..... great story and a great video. The important thing is having a great time.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 21, 2007)

And if I may ask, why wasn't this in the Trips and Event Forum? I feel snubbed :argue:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice work on the video Greg.  I'm jealous that I wasn't there...


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> And if I may ask, why wasn't this in the Trips and Event Forum? I feel snubbed :argue:



I considered it. Don't get me wrong - I enjoy large gatherings from time to time, but sometimes just a couple guys skiing together is fun too. In fact, I also enjoy solo days every now and then. Joe and I haven't skied together in some time so it was initially going to just be him and me, but Pat and I talked about doing a quick hit-and-run to the MRV earlier this season so I asked him to go.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2007)

Who had their head buried in the snow with skis kicking in the air, that was a nice touch. One critic, slowing down 2knee action, it's a pleasure watching him fly down the bumps. Or maybe Greg did that on purpose to make himself look better


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Who had their head buried in the snow with skis kicking in the air, that was a nice touch. One critic, slowing down 2knee action, it's a pleasure watching him fly down the bumps. Or maybe Greg did that on purpose to make himself look better


I think Joe was tangled up with a snow snake... :lol:

Disagreed. I like watching Pat rip the bumps in slow motion. True though, I cut his speed in half and it looks like me at full speed...


----------



## andyzee (Jan 22, 2007)

Overall, good flick, looks like you guys had a great time. However, even Vee commented that you guys looked a bit "under the weather". I see your discovering special effects :grin: . Also happy to see that the Bush is 100% open, have to hit it within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Overall, good flick, looks like you guys had a great time. However, even Vee commented that you guys looked a bit "under the weather". I see your discovering special effects :grin: . Also happy to see that the Bush is 100% open, have to hit it within the next couple of weeks.



Thanks. The morning was rough. We missed Castlerock by a day...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Who had their head buried in the snow with skis kicking in the air, that was a nice touch...





Greg said:


> I think Joe was tangled up with a snow snake... :lol:



Nice touch indeed, especially combined with the lyrics..


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nice touch indeed, especially combined with the lyrics..



Believe or not, that just sorta worked out that way... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Who had their head buried in the snow with skis kicking in the air, that was a nice touch.



lmao, i didnt see that on the youtube version.  it looks like he is completely upside down!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

2knees said:


> lmao, i didnt see that on the youtube version.  it looks like he is completely upside down!



As you now know Pat, that's Joe for you. The guy just loves to have fun and will ski anything whether he's graceful at it or not. First day out this year and I don't think he skied much last year, but he kept up with us pretty well. I talked to him since and while he's pretty sore, he had a blast. Good times.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2007)

Greg said:


> As you now know Pat, that's Joe for you. The guy just loves to have fun and will ski anything whether he's graceful at it or not. First day out this year and I don't think he skied much last year, but he kept up with us pretty well. I talked to him since and while he's pretty sore, he had a blast. Good times.



cool guy for sure.  oh he kept up fine.  I think i was struggling the most by far after lunch.  I had absolutely nothing left in the tank when we got to lincoln.  I was just trying to stay upright, with limited success.  I see so many tell tale signs of fatigue in my skiing.  Leaning on the uphill pole, double pole plants, sitting in the lazee boy, not turning aggressively.  lol, but it sure was fun!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2007)

2knees said:


> cool guy for sure.  oh he kept up fine.  I think i was struggling the most by far after lunch.  I had absolutely nothing left in the tank when we got to lincoln.  I was just trying to stay upright, with limited success.  I see so many tell tale signs of fatigue in my skiing.  Leaning on the uphill pole, double pole plants, sitting in the lazee boy, not turning aggressively.  lol, but it sure was fun!



All but the last 2 or 3 runs on Exterminator were a nightmare for me. Once I ate I was a new man. Spills was the best.


----------



## koreshot (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow... nice video, and some solid bump skiing guys!!!  2knees has the bumps down, zipper lining all the way down.

Some good freshies too... looks like conditions are starting to look up in northern VT.


----------

